# S/P Chemo and Radiation Therapy



## ruthan (Aug 11, 2009)

Can somone point me in the right direction.  I have tried to find something in the coding clinics but am not really finding what I think I need to feel good about using these codes.

I have a patient that will be coming into our facility for monthly blood work only.  The patient has endometiral cancer and is now completed with her Chemo and Radiation Therapy.  The order states her Endometrial Cancer and S/P Chemo and Radiation.  I am looking at the V66.2 and V66.1 to use in addition to the Endometrial Cancer.  Am I going in the right direction??? Any help is greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## cristig4 (Aug 11, 2009)

Is this a medicare patient or commercial insurance?


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 11, 2009)

ruthan said:


> Can somone point me in the right direction.  I have tried to find something in the coding clinics but am not really finding what I think I need to feel good about using these codes.
> 
> I have a patient that will be coming into our facility for monthly blood work only.  The patient has endometiral cancer and is now completed with her Chemo and Radiation Therapy.  The order states her Endometrial Cancer and S/P Chemo and Radiation.  I am looking at the V66.2 and V66.1 to use in addition to the Endometrial Cancer.  Am I going in the right direction??? Any help is greatly appreciated.  Thanks



If her cancer is still active  then use the cancer code, if there is documentation of no evidence of disease then you should use a V67.x code for follow-up, either chemo or radiation, the coding clinics state to use the therapy that came last for the follow-up


----------

